
The Microsoft Update Catalog no longer needs the terrible ActiveX components - jeditobe
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/windowsitpro/2016/10/18/microsoft-update-catalog-site-updated/
======
jeditobe
Starting today, IT administrators using Microsoft Edge (or other browsers)
will be able to use the site for downloading available Windows updates.

